
When Buying Sudafed Is a Crime - georgecmu
https://www.columbuscriminalattorney.com/drug-offenses/possession-of-precursor-chemicals/
======
wahern
Pro tip: skip pseudoephedrine. By Primatene tablets.

Primatene has ephedrine, which is a _much_ better decongestant. (Which is
saying alot because pseudoephedrine is already much better than the OTC
replacements.) Primatene also has guaifenesin, which is the best expectorant
and usually only found in the expensive Mucinex brand products or similarly
expensive competitor products.

[WARNING] Both ephedrine and guaifenesin can increase your blood pressure, so
don't take Primatene if you have high blood pressure or have other reasons to
be cautious.

However, if you're otherwise healthy it's the best non-prescription medicine
you can buy in the U.S. for treating the long tail of a cold. And there's
probably no better prescription medicine, either.

Bonus: ephedrine is a stimulant that can counteract the drowsiness effects of
first-generation antihistamines like diphenhydramine or doxylamine. In about
1/3 of people, including myself, first-generation antihistamines can stop the
sneezing, coughing, and runny nose caused by cold viruses. I don't think
second-generation antihistamines work as well in that regard. Anyhow, if we're
being honest ephedrine also helps you get through the work day while sick,
whether or not you took an antihistamine.

Yes, I've mentioned this cocktail to several doctors (including several of my
own doctors), and they've always been cool with it. Always with the caveat
about blood pressure, though. I assume because of the ephedrine. I don't think
most doctors know that guaifenesin can also increase blood pressure.

